# Coffin plans



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to build an old fashioned coffin, does anyone have a blue print or plans?


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Do a search for toe pinchers...I think I have some booked marked...I'll look later. Going to work on my haunt right now.

Dennis


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

http://www.shallowvalley.com/pincherplansprint.html

http://coffin.casadesade.com/


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone have an idea of what it costs to make 1 of these? Thanks.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, that's is exactly what I was looking for. 
SB I will let you know the cost after I hit Home depot.


----------



## berkisho (Oct 27, 2005)

*$25 Toe Pincher Coffin*

I highly recommend this one from ScareFx.

Materials are only $25 (no joke) from Lowes...It took me 2 hours to cut the wood and about 3 hours for assembly...and best of all it uses pressure treated wood....


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

I always liked the look of the boards instead of the plywood, unless your putting it in a place that is so dark....in which case, you'll never see the boards.

http://www.scarefx.com/project_coffin.html 

SB, If you have the fence pickets in your area (HD,Lowes)....$25.

I had to use 1"x4" which came out to be a little more expensive.

edit: hahaha berk you beat me to it!!!!

Z


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeh...I like the boards better than plywood. I'll try the fence picket approach and see how it comes out.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Cost?*

I just went to Home Depot and a 1" x 6" x 6' pine board was almost $5 a piece.
$5 x $15 = $75. 
I didn't see any fence pickets, so I'll have to check Lowes. Are you sure on the cost of $25?


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

I just built a privcay fence at home, so I know for a fact that Menards (if ya have one) carrys 1" x 6" x 6' treated dog-eared fence pickets for $1.59 ea. Cheap, Cheap, cheap.


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

dj,

There was an old thread about this. If your HD/Lowes carries the fence pickets then yes they are ~$1. I think the old thread even had a link to the HD web page with the price and stock #. Now, I live in NJ and I didn't find a HD/Lowes that carried this wood, I even went in to the HD with the printout and asked if they would ship a pallet of it to me.....no luck. I don't remember how much I paid for the 1x4x6's but it was not $5. That sounds like the price for premium pine, you want the cheap stuff which I think was like $2.29. Also, I used 1x4x6 and just stacked 3 (4+4+4=12) instead of 2 (6+6=12)

Another suggestion, make the back of the coffin out of cheap 3/8" plywood:

1) You'll never see it (With all my props you only see the sides and coffin lid)

2) Cheaper then the 1x6x6, unless you can find the fence pickets.

Z


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

You can also use the pickets off of a pallet,they are free often times.I got the wood for all of mine toe pinchers from pallets.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*$23*

I couldn't find any deals on 1x6x6 planks, so I'm going with plywood.
Sheet of 1/2" 4x8 plywood = $16.44
1lb deck screws $7
(2)1x2x8 = $4.18
Smalls hinges = $2.29

Plus tax is just over $23

Maybe next year I can get some pallets and attach the planks to the coffin. I don't have a lot of time to get things done this year.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

djchrisbaker said:


> I just went to Home Depot and a 1" x 6" x 6' pine board was almost $5 a piece.
> $5 x $15 = $75.
> I didn't see any fence pickets, so I'll have to check Lowes. Are you sure on the cost of $25?


Yupper.... I've build a 1/2 coffin to stick out of the ground this year out of the stuff. Good, pressure treated and already looks old. Fencing material seems to be kind of seasonal though. I think they were $1.25 each around here.


----------



## berkisho (Oct 27, 2005)

halinar said:


> Yupper.... I've build a 1/2 coffin to stick out of the ground this year out of the stuff. Good, pressure treated and already looks old. Fencing material seems to be kind of seasonal though. I think they were $1.25 each around here.


Don't look for fence pickets in the lumber section, look for them in the gardenning section, at least that's where they were at Lowes....ask for the dog ear fence pickets...should be 1.50+/- each...


----------

